# Update on Gracie our tripod



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry I didn't update on Gracie our injured shelter dog. Gracie had her surgery on August 26 the same day of my surgery. Her left rear leg was amputated and she did well in rehab. While in foster she did really well. One of the vets said if no one came forward to adopt her that he would. During her follow up visits. She stole his heart and she was adopted right out of foster. He also donated her cost of surgery so all the money donated went to Bojsngles an English Mastiff with hip issues and Angel a Pekingese who's nearly blind and had a bulging eye removed. 
I want to thank everyone on behalf of our shelter for their precious donations and prayers.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a great vet Michelle. I'm very happy that Gracie was adopted by him and is getting along so well. He sounds like a great person.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! What a wonderful vet!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad she found her forever home. Great news.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great News


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Its so fulfilling to see an injured and neglected dog healed and adopted and loved by so many..from the bottom of my heart I thank you all for your support and prayers. Sorry I didn't get the update sooner. Gracie had her surgery the same day I did.. SM rocks!!!!


----------

